#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  A Restaurant for Cambodias Endangered Vultures  VIDEO

## misskit

*The Prey Siem Pang Lech Wildlife Sanctuary provides a safe home for vultures and other threatened Cambodian wildlife.
*
RFA Videos

----------


## billy the kid

India should do it also. 

But cutting all the trees is not really productive.

Bringing lots of flooding to that area.

----------

